# potato celeriac galette?



## kylecooks (May 10, 2004)

Has anyone a recipe for a large (8 inch, maybe) or 6 small galettes? Thanks.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is a recipe for you.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi Kylecooks, and welcome to Chef Talk. See how easy it was to get an answer to your request? 

Why not stop in the Welcome Forum so we can properly say hello? Take a moment to tell us about your culinary self. :bounce: 

Mezzaluna


----------



## kylecooks (May 10, 2004)

Thanks very much for the recipe.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You're quite welcome.

As Mezzaluna suggests, please feel free to introduce yourself as well as ask questions you need an answer to.


----------

